# Zimmys Quail



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I think these quail are the 23rd,24th,and 25th birds I've mounted for our beloved Caleb. He has been a customer of mine and now a dear friend since the very beginning of my taxidermy career. I think the first thing he ever brought to me was a swan clear back in 2002...

I hope he enjoys looking at these as much as I did mounting them. I just love these little birds.

Did I mention my job SUCKS! :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Superb! 8)


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang! :mrgreen:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice one of my favorite birds.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That is incredible work Tex. Great job.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome mount there Tex! 8)


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice art work Tex!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Are they dead? :shock:


+1000

That may be the most life-like quail mount I have ever seen. My freaking cats would be hunting them, and my GSP pointing them. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

the best


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Chr**t sake Fatbass...course they're not dead...what a thing to say...and Tex, just how do ya get them to hold still like that while ya take their picture anyway?


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

what does something like that cost and how do you like the birds treated after there demised ?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Snipe said:


> what does something like that cost and how do you like the birds treated after there demised ?


PM sent re: prices.

As far as field care, Just get them as cold as you can as fast as you can and treat em like a piece of glass until you get them too me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Chr**t sake Fatbass...course they're not dead...what a thing to say...and Tex, just how do ya get them to hold still like that while ya take their picture anyway?


Zimmy is an excellent Quail trainer. :mrgreen:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

_(O)_ Nice! I'm always impressed.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats some wonderful work there Tex! As good or better than I have ever seen! Put you on my "speed click!" :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a frozen sharpie in my freezer in mint condition with you name on it. But, you have to come all the way down to Orem to get it! (which will never happen) :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I have a frozen sharpie in my freezer in mint condition with you name on it. But, you have to come all the way down to Orem to get it! (which will never happen) :roll:


So, you're saying I can have that Sharpie if I come down there and get it? Done. I've been craving that Mexican food anyway...


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just another example of why my birds all make it to the Tex-O-Bob shop......Fantastic work Darin!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome work tex. Dang zimmy your going have to post up pic of all of your birds that tex has done for you. Tex I hope I get to bring you a duck this year.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Overwhelming....thanks for sharing!!


----------



## VonLeupold (Jul 7, 2009)

You Sir, do exceptional work.


----------

